# TurboTax calculation error



## Ted L. (Jun 8, 2017)

Is anyone else noticing an error on the "Car and Truck Expenses Worksheet" I had a short rental this year so need to do actual expenses but the deduction computed by TurboTax looked too low.

I drove 2966 miles of which 2276 were deductible but TurboTax is computing that 12.79% of my expenses are deductible. I went back to the worksheet for my other cars and saw that line 9 had also been computed wrong on all of them.


----------

